# Kings at Fort Pickens pier?



## SharkFisher (Jul 2, 2009)

How are the kings at Fort Pickens pier any yet?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

saw a few caught over the weekend but nuthin really at all


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i'm sure they're at pickens. I saw a couple sky yesterday further up in the bay


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

there was a MONSTER caught off palofox pier saturday.. at least 50 - 60lbs


----------



## SharkFisher (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the information


----------

